# Recognize this backplate?



## melsdad (Nov 28, 2013)

Does anyone know the name of this mounting system? Is it American long taper?
	

		
			
		

		
	




The chuck mounted on tje lathe is a buck chuck. The 15" 4 jaw has no name that I can see.
Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 28, 2013)

One last pic of the taper with the chuck off would help.  The long taper is longer than that in the back of that chuck, but it has to be LOO.  Definitely not Dx. 


Bernie


----------



## melsdad (Nov 28, 2013)

I have not taken the chuck off yet. Wanted somemore details before I attempted it. I'm not familiar with this style of mounting.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray C (Nov 28, 2013)

It appears to be an L-Type.  Probably L1 given the size of the chuck.  L00 and L0 were other common L-type sizes.

To remove it, there's usually a special wrench that fits that ring collar.  Many lathes used this mechanism (especially LeBlond's) and it was gradually replaced with the D-type in the 1940s and 50s (roughly).

I don't have recent experience with these (I used a L0 in my teenage years but, didn't change the chuck very often) but think they're just fine.  The only slight problem is finding backplates as not too many places make them -but they can be found.


Ray


----------



## OldMachinist (Nov 28, 2013)

To remove the chuck you need the spanner wrench that fits the knurled and slotted ring behind the chuck. Place a block of wood under the chuck. Put the wrench on the ring and hit the handle in a CCW motion to break it loose. Then spin it CCW until it snugs up, put the wrench on again and give it another hit to force the taper free. While supporting the chuck with one hand spin the ring the rest of the way off the threads with the other.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 28, 2013)

Hah hah found it!

Spindle nose data for everyone!

http://www.mehoo.com.cn/Upload/workholding 594.pdf


----------



## melsdad (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks guys! According to the links you guys posted I have an L1 spindle. Now I need the correct spanner wrench.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 28, 2013)

old info.

Post deleted.


----------

